# Notebook für 750€ für Photoshop gesucht



## gdfan (29. Oktober 2008)

*Notebook für 750€ für Photoshop gesucht*

Hallo
Ich suche ein Notebook das diese Anforderungen erfüllt:
- Photoshop sollte ordentlich laufen
-2x 2Ghz (mindestens 1.8 noch oben offen)
-lange akkulaufzeit sprich mehr als 3h (am besten so 4h+)
- meinetwegen ohne 3dLeistung (Brauch ich nicht)
-15.4" (Am liebsten 1650x1080 aber auch 1200x800 ok)
- nicht mehr als 750€

Hoffentlich gibt es da was
mfg
gdfan


----------



## gdfan (6. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*

update!
Könnte bitte ein mod den Titel in "Notebook für 750€ für Photoshop gesucht"
umändern.
mfg
gdfan


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*

Samsung ist ganz o.k., zB

Samsung E152-Aura T5750 Eron
Samsung R510-Aura P7350 Damaris
gibt noch mehr, einfach links oben "profisuche" und dann halt 15,4 zoll, bis 800€ und als hersteller samsung. die haben aber alle "nur" bis 3 Stunden akku.

bis zu 5 Std:
Acer Acer TravelMate 5720-602G16_XPP (3GB)

bis zu 4std. lenovo: LENOVO THINKPAD R61i NF5DMGE mit XP PROF. und 2x 2.0 GHz  (gibt es auch mit vista)


----------



## amdintel (7. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*

in der letzten Ct TV Sendung wurde gesagt, 
ein Notebook sollte man lieber im Geschäft kaufen ,
statt einer Bestellung, 

meine Meinung : wenn z.b. die Tastatur etwas klapprig ist, das sind so sachen die man auf Internet Abbildunngen  nicht erkennen kann , was anderes ist es wenn man das Gerät kennt !


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*

naj, CT TV erzählt viel, wenn der tag lang is... man darf nicht vergessen, dass die sich an den "0815"-techniknoob wenden. wenn man zB nicht mal weiß und in der lage ist, wie man treiber installiert, dann is ein laden, in den mal schnell mal fragen kann, natürlich besser. ansonsten spricht rein gar nix gegen versand, denn ein laden macht bei ner reklamation auch nix anderes, als das gerät einzusenden.

zudem haben die meisten hersteller ohnehin einen eigenen abholservice, der kontakt zum hänlder muss oft gar nicht sein. 

wegen der tastaur usw.: ANSCHAUEN kann man das gerät ja auch in einem laden doer bei saturn oder so.

und: bei versand hat man das recht, das gerät erstmal in ruhe zu testen und im zweifel innerhalb von 2 wochen zurückzusenden. bei einem ladenkauf aber geht das nur auf freiwilliger basis.



ich persönlich seh das so: wenn es keinen GROSSEN preisunterschied gibt, dann laden. aber sonst: ich zahl doch keinen 1000€ bei saturn für ein NBook, dass ich bei amazon innerhalb eines tages für 800€ ins haus geliefert bekomme...


----------



## amdintel (7. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*



Herbboy schrieb:


> naj, CT TV erzählt viel, wenn der tag lang is... man darf nicht vergessen, dass die sich an den "0815"-techniknoob wenden. wenn man zB nicht mal weiß und in der lage ist,:



die Erfahrung habe ich mittlerweile auch gemacht und so abhängig  und seriös wie die tun sind die  heute  gar nicht mehr  !

Die CT hat  hat ja eine Leser Hotline wo ich angerufen hatte:
das war als ich noch kein Book  hatte und suchte ,
ich hatte versucht zu erklären, 
das  ich ein Neues Notebook suche,  aber im Handel* Satrun Media Markt , Atelco, Dell*
nur  noch welche  mit VGA und Web.Cam  Kamera angeboten werden, 
ich aber mit  einer Web.Cam  die einem *zwangsweise* verabreicht wird, 
nichts anfangen kann, 
weil kein DSL habe und eine Kamera im Book einfach nur stören  würde,
und solche Kameras, in Gräten verboten sind , 
bei einigen Firmen wenn man sein Book mitnimmt.

Die bei beim Ct. Magazin der Hotline , 
haben dann so getan, 
als währe ich ein Querulant und der winzigste  der das nicht will,
und es ist nun mal heute so,  
das alles Geräte eine Kamera haben *müssen* , 
das   ist  die CT ,   bwz das Ct. Magazin heute .  

ich hatte dann durch  Zufall in einem großen  Discounter Markt 
was für 500 gefunden , 
ein gutes solides Book mit einen Core AMD und 3 GB ram und ich dachte erst naja vielleicht ist das ein Ladenhüter, also alt ist Book gar nicht,  das ist vom Monate 09/10/2008.

PS  und wenn man Photoshop z.b. damit  viel  macht,  braucht man bestimmt keine 
eingebaute VGA WEB Cam, um  sich selber alle 14 Min selber zu fotografieren  .  Photoshop nutzte ich zwar  nicht und brauche das nicht , aber Photoshop ist für das Book kein Problem , selbst   SilentHunterIII ist es grade noch schnell genug .

was man nicht kaufen sollte gibt es aber , ein Notebook mit einem Celeron Prozessor wo dann noch  Vista installiert ist,  so ein Book ist zu langsam , nicht für Photoshop, aber das OS bremst den langsamen Prozessor zu sehr ab !


----------



## gdfan (8. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*



Herbboy schrieb:


> naj, CT TV erzählt viel, wenn der tag lang is... man darf nicht vergessen, dass die sich an den "0815"-techniknoob wenden. wenn man zB nicht mal weiß und in der lage ist, wie man treiber installiert, dann is ein laden, in den mal schnell mal fragen kann, natürlich besser. ansonsten spricht rein gar nix gegen versand, denn ein laden macht bei ner reklamation auch nix anderes, als das gerät einzusenden.
> 
> zudem haben die meisten hersteller ohnehin einen eigenen abholservice, der kontakt zum hänlder muss oft gar nicht sein.
> 
> ...


Bei Atelco (ist um die Ecke) kann ich das Notebook 28 Tage zurückgeben.
Soll ich deswegen 15€ mehr zahlen??
mfg
gdfan


----------



## amdintel (8. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*

live kaufen ist eh "immer" besser als eine dubiose bestellung,
(man weis ja nie was da mit der post so an kommt ) ?
weil man kann sich in ruhe vor dem kauf an kucken,
das ganze ohne stress und wartezeit,
wie ich so sagte, nicht bestellen und lieber vor dem kauf ankucken, 
grade wegen der tastatur und verarbeitung  -> gefallen mir persönlich die:
 sony, lg, toshiba,siemens  notebooks  am besten von allen marken !


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*



amdintel schrieb:


> live kaufen ist eh "immer" besser als eine dubiose bestellung,


 man muss ja nicht nen "dubiosen" laden nehmen... es gibt genug onlineshops, die alles andere als dubios sind udn schon seit jahren bekannt mit mehrenen 1000 kunden pro jahr, zB die von mir immer verlinken "noteboksbilliger" sind seit jahren etabliert un einer, vlt sogar DER größte NBook-shop europas. 

und anschauen+anfassen kann man ja so oder so in nem laden vor ort, da "muss" man ja nicht auch dort kaufen 

aber bei nur 15€ unterschied würd ich natürlich direkt bei atelco kaufen, da du im falle eines alles schnellen persönlichen kontakt hast.


----------



## amdintel (8. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*

und bei so einem Online Shop Angebot , 
kannst du auch auf dem Foto gleich sehen, wie gut oder schlecht 
die Tastatur   am Notebook ist ?
Bei den meisten Internet Shops sind die Sachen meist derartig schlecht und dürftig beschrieben,
oft fehlen auch Bilder, oder die Ware ist sehr schlecht  zu 
erkennen ,  
das man davon lieber die Finger lassen sollte   und lieber 
im Geschäft kaufen .


----------



## aurionkratos (8. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*

Alternativ kann man sie die NBs auch im Geschäft ankucken und dann online bestellen...


----------



## rebel4life (8. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*

Ich rate dir wenn es um das Arbeiten geht zu einem Notebook von IBM/Lenovo, die neue t400/500 Serie wird mit deinem Budget nicht ganz drin sein, jedoch sollte für dich auch eins aus der T60/61 bzw. R60/61 völlig ausreichend sein. Mit dem normalem Akku schafft man gut 4-5 Stunden unterwegs und mit einem zusätzlichen Akku im UltraBay Schacht kann man es schon mal auf gut 10 Stunden verlängern, was doch sehr gut ist wenn man es mit Laptops anderer Anbieter vergleicht. Die Tastatur bietet auch ein gutes Schreibgefühl, was man bei anderen Herstellern nicht gerade sagen kann, denn da ist es meistens so, dass diese beim Schreiben klappert.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*



amdintel schrieb:


> und bei so einem Online Shop Angebot ,
> kannst du auch auf dem Foto gleich sehen, wie gut oder schlecht
> die Tastatur am Notebook ist ?


 sach mal, liest du eigentlich nur die hälfte?   ich hab doch schon zweimal gepostet, dass du das Nbook auch vorher schon in einem laden in ruhe anschauen kannst, und zur not kannst du das auch innerhlab von 14tagen zurücksenden.

beim vorher anschauen muss es dann auch nicht GENAU das betreffende modell sein, sondern es reicht die modellreihe. zB bei der 5920g-reihe von acer sind die tastaturen immer gleich, egal, welche CPU+graka-variante dadrinsteckt.

das gilt natürlich nur für markennotebooks. soviel logisches denken sollte ja vorausgesetzt werden bei leuten, die des postens in einem forum fähig sind...  



> Bei den meisten Internet Shops sind die Sachen meist derartig schlecht und dürftig beschrieben,
> oft fehlen auch Bilder, oder die Ware ist sehr schlecht zu
> erkennen .


 die techn. daten und bessere fotos kann man im zweifel auch beim hersteller nachsehen, wenn man zu doof ist, um das teil in anderen shops mit besserer beschreibung zu finden


----------



## gdfan (8. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*

Wie wärs mit dem??
mfg
gdfan


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*

das is o.k., aber schau mal bei der lieferbarkeit nach 

das hier ist vergleichbar: ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information

nicht ganz so aktulle CPU, etwas schlechter trotz gleicher GHz, aber dafür etwas mehr akku, 2GB mehr RAM (für fotobearbeitung nicht unwichtig! wobei man aber auch selber kostengütsntig nachrüsten könnte) , bessere vista-version, HMDI-anschluss und ne webcam. und samsung hat nen recht gtuen support, bei HP wie schon erwähnt ist nur der business-support gut...  achja: UND es ist in fast allen atelco-filialen auch verfügbar


----------



## amdintel (9. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*

Altelco kann man leider in dieser Hinsicht  komplett vergessenen, 
bei mir ist Altelco auch nicht allzu weit weg  , 
wenn man dann anschließend auf Filiale Verfügbarkeit geht , 
steht da immer , kann nicht in der Filiale bestellt werden  oder nicht verfügbar,
ich hatte mich bei der Atelko  Hotline darüber beschwert, 
hat die aber nicht weiter interessiert .

Diese Odyssee habe ich übrigens hinter mir,  weil ich  auch eins suchte, 
aber  keins wollte  mit  VGA Kamera,   eine gutes Mittelklassen  Book, 
alles was für einen interessant sein könnte, hat   Atelco nicht, 
was mir so auf anhieb  ein fällt, in den Kaufhäusern kucken.  
Vobis bei uns hat überhaupt keine Notekooks mehr, da soll man  zu dem 
Laden fahren und da im  Laden  bestellen,  ohne das Geräte vorher ausprobieren zu können,
die haben ja wohl echt einen meise. zum schluss hatte ich dann bei Real kauf glück.

ich würde also auf keinem Fall so ein Book per Versand  bestellen, heute bescheißt jeder,
 jeden und man weis nicht, was da nachher anstatt es Books mit der Post kommt ?
Und wie ich schon sagte, das man  das  nicht  ausprobieren  kann, vor dem Kauf und bei dieser Versand Ware,  kann man auch nie sicher sein,  das man nicht ein bereits schon gebrauchtes  Geräte also Notebook  bekommt .


----------



## gdfan (9. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*



Herbboy schrieb:


> das is o.k., aber schau mal bei der lieferbarkeit nach
> 
> das hier ist vergleichbar: ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information
> 
> nicht ganz so aktulle CPU, etwas schlechter trotz gleicher GHz, aber dafür etwas mehr akku, 2GB mehr RAM (für fotobearbeitung nicht unwichtig! wobei man aber auch selber kostengütsntig nachrüsten könnte) , bessere vista-version, HMDI-anschluss und ne webcam. und samsung hat nen recht gtuen support, bei HP wie schon erwähnt ist nur der business-support gut...  achja: UND es ist in fast allen atelco-filialen auch verfügbar


Ich weiß das ist nocht nicht leiferbar weil es neu ist
Weißt du zufällig wie viel langsamer der Prozzessor ist, oder macht der weniger l2 cache sich nur in Spielen bemerkbar??(Ich werde sowieso nie spielen)??
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe

mfg
gdfan


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*

@gdfan: also, die CPU-generation ist halt "älter", es kann sogar sein, dass der gleichschnell ist und nur mehr strom braucht oder so... aber für deine zwecke würde die so oder so völlig reichen. 



@amdintel: ja klar, keiner is mehr halbwegs ehrlich, nur noch beschiss, die ganzen kundenmeinungen zu zahlreichen shops sind auch ALLE gefaked, selbst wenn es über 1000 sind mit nem notenschitt von 2, und obwohl die jeden kunden bescheissen und dauernd auch nich mit absicht völlig andere dinge liefern, als man bestellt hat, haben die seit jahren jedes jahr mehrere tausend kunden und verschwinden nicht vom markt - nee, is klar...   du solltest vlt nicht grad bei "superpreisgeizschwein.de" bestellen, aber es gibt mehr als genug absolut seriöse shops. viele shops haben "sogar" für nbooks aus rücksendungen ne eigene sparte oder markierung, d.h. die jubeln einem nicht "gebrauchte" geräte unter ("gebraucht" ist eh maßlos übertrieben, nur weil einer das teil nen tag probiert hat und fand, dass es für ihn nicht passt)


----------



## gdfan (9. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*



Herbboy schrieb:


> @gdfan: also, die CPU-generation ist halt "älter", es kann sogar sein, dass der gleichschnell ist und nur mehr strom braucht oder so... aber für deine zwecke würde die so oder so völlig reichen.


vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Ich werde es mir wohl dann kaufen
mfg
gdfan


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*

kannst es bei atelco ja wie erwähnt zur not auch wieder zurückgeben. aber für den preis kriegst du IMHO eh nix nennenswert besseres, und samsung is qalitativ idR nicht schlecht


----------



## amdintel (9. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*



Herbboy schrieb:


> @gdfan: also, die CPU-generation ist halt "älter", es kann sogar sein, dass der gleichschnell ist und nur mehr strom braucht oder so... aber für deine zwecke würde die so oder so völlig reichen.
> 
> 
> 
> @amdintel: ja klar, keiner is mehr halbwegs ehrlich, nur noch beschiss, die ganzen kundenmeinungen zu zahlreichen shops sind auch ALLE gefaked, selbst wenn es über 1000 sind mit nem notenschitt von 2, und obwohl die jeden kunden bescheissen und dauernd auch nich mit absicht völlig andere dinge liefern, als man bestellt hat, haben die seit jahren jedes jahr mehrere tausend kunden und verschwinden nicht vom markt - nee, is klar...   du solltest vlt nicht grad bei "superpreisgeizschwein.de" bestellen, aber es gibt mehr als genug absolut seriöse shops. viele shops haben "sogar" für nbooks aus rücksendungen ne eigene sparte oder markierung, d.h. die jubeln einem nicht "gebrauchte" geräte unter ("gebraucht" ist eh maßlos übertrieben, nur weil einer das teil nen tag probiert hat und fand, dass es für ihn nicht passt)



es gibt *genug* , die immer  wieder auf Internet Bestellungen reinfallen und bei Geld Beträgen von mehreren Hundert €,  sollte man eh vorsichtig sein .
Es ist ja nicht dein Geld und es ist einfach zusagen, 
bestell mal da oder da, wenn es nicht um dein eigenes Geld geht  und das mit diesen Books, "neu" und desshalb nicht verfügbar, stimmt auch nicht, ich hatte schon vor 4 Wochen auf der Altelco Page nach Notebooks gesucht,
da stand genau das gleiche , wie heute !


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*



amdintel schrieb:


> es gibt *genug* , die immer wieder auf Internet Bestellungen reinfallen und bei Geld Beträgen von mehreren Hundert €, sollte man eh vorsichtig sein .


 klar sollte man das, und es gibt auch "genug" reinfälle. aber du musst bedenken, dass man natürlich immer eher die "horrorgeschichten" hört. wer meldet sich denn schon in foren oder bei den medien, um mitzuteilen "hi, wollt nur sagen: hab da und da mal bestellt, war immer o.k" ???

die shops, von denen du redest, sind ausnahmen und so gut wie immer kleine unbekannte shops, bei denen die "geiz ist geil"-deppen reinfallen, auch gern mal welche bei ebay, die dort angeblich seriös auftreten. da gab es genug fälle, wo einer, der vorher nur 20 dinge zu je 1€ verkauft hat, und plötzlich 50 macbooks für 30% unter markpreis verkaufte, die in wahrheit gar nicht existierten... wer da zuschlägt muss nen kopfschuss haben (und wenn nicht, dann einen kriegen...) 

es gibt aber genug etablierte shop, die seit JAHREN im geschäft sind und die immer gut arbeiten. naürlich kann da auch mal was schiefgehen, aber das ist dann kein böser wille und kann geregelt werden. mir sind keine fälle bekannt, in denen bei atelco, hardwareversand, notebooksbilliger, alternate, mindfactory, kmelektronik, hoh, ebug usw usw jemals ein kunde ein falsches teures gerät oder sogar gar nix bekommen hat und dann auf seinem problem sitzen geblieben ist. manche shops haben lediglich in reklamationsfällen nen schlechten ruf wie zB norskit und ebug usw., aber das kann die genauso bei einem "offline"-laden passieren, dass der besitzer nicht einsieht, warum dein nach 7 monaten muckendes notebook ein gewährleistungsfall sein soll, oder warum du unbedingt die gainward 9600GT habe willst und nauf keinen fall die von gecube, obwohl die gleichviel kosten... 

außerdem: *wozu gibt es denn bitte nachnahme*? wenn man eh schon für 500€ bestellt, dann soll man, wenn man die hose voll hat, halt die 6-7€ draufzahlen. ich sagte ja: online, wenn es sich lohnt! und das heißt natürlich, dass es sich auch noch mit den zusatzkosten für nachnahme immer noch lohnen sollte. 

ich kenn übrigens mehr leute, die ärger mit "normalen" läden hatten, als leute, die ärger bei versandbestellung hatten... und ich bin schon 33 und keine 13  

ach ja: fast alle der großen, bekannten onlineshops haben auch mind. einen laden - insofern wird ja deine ansicht "versand schlecht, laden gut" dadrurch schon ad absurdum geführt, da du ja dadurch unterstellst, dass diese firmen sich bei einem ladenverkauf anders verhalten (korrekt) als bei einem versand (kunden bescheissen)...

wenn *Du* sorge hast: bitte, dann kauf halt nur "offline". aber tu bitte nicht so, als sei online = ein 50% risiko auf den verlust von ein paar hundert euro oder ne 90%-chance, dass man einen völlig anderen artikel als bestellt bekommt und das einfach hinnehmen muss... 




> und das mit diesen Books, "neu" und desshalb nicht verfügbar, stimmt auch nicht, ich hatte schon vor 4 Wochen auf der Altelco Page nach Notebooks gesucht, da stand genau das gleiche , wie heute !


 das ist ein völlig anderes thema. da stehen oft auch noch modelle, die erst angekündigt sind, dann haben auch die hersteller mal lieferprobleme. wenn zb HP behauptet, dass das modell XY am 5.11 rauskommt, und später halten die sich nicht dran, dann kann da auch atelco nix dafür, und dein händler um die ecke hätte auch kein exemplar bekommen. 

da stellt sich die frage: "darf" ein shop etwa nur produkte in seinem katalog haben, die er auch auf lager hat? mit sicherheit nein. das hat ein normales ladengeschäft auch nicht. der hat auch in seinem "katalog" dinge drinstehen, die er für dich bestellen kann, die aber nicht bei im laden verfügbar sind. und viele kunden wollen ja auch mal was schon vorbestellen, daher muss das natürlich auch bestellbar im shop gelistet werden. grad zB grafikkarten werden oft schon wochen im voraus erwartet, von spielen&co erst gar nicht zu reden...

bei einigen produkten kann es grad vor weihnachten sogar sein, dass der nie "auf lager" ist, aber man trotzdem ein exemplar geliefert bekommt. da bekam zB alternate von der begehrten 8800GT letztes jahr in der ersten dezemberwoche ganz einfach zB 100 stück weniger geliefert, als die kunden schon bestellt hatten, da die hersteller mit der produktion nicht nachkamen... das heißt: zB 500 alternate-kunden haben ihre karte in dieser woche bekommen hatten, 100 aber nicht, und aus sicht von "außenstehenden" war die karte noch nicht mal auf lager in besagter woche... ein kleinr einzelhämlder, der eh nur 10 karten pro monat berkauft, hätte damals wahrscheinlich nicht mal EINE geliefert bekommen... da is kurz vor weihnachten der preis bei privatverkauf bei ebay sigar auf über 300€ gestiegen (UVP220€)....


----------



## amdintel (10. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*

es gibt nun mal Sachen wie:
die man halt lieber im Geschäft kaufen sollte ! 
PC-Tastaturen,PC- Mäuse ,  PC Monitor, PCs und Notebooks ,
nicht mit jeder Tastatur  oder Maus kommt man klar und das kannst du auf einem Bestell Foto nun mal nicht einsehen , 
ob sich z.b. die Tasten leicht, oder schwer dich  drücken lassen
oder wie die Maus von der Handhabung ist,  
und bei einem Garantie Fall gibt man das einfach und unkompliziert da ab, 
wo man es kauft hat !

Ich hätte nicht die  Lust und Zeit auf eine Bestellung, den ganzen Tag zu warten , 
man muss schleiß auch arbeiten , 
die Discounter wie Altelco z.b.,  haben bis 20 Uhr geöffnet  und wo man kauft ist im
Prinzip egal , weil Notebooks fertig Geräte sind , mit unter lohnt auch das man die Preise vergleicht ,  Bestellung per Internet  mehrere Wochen und Tage warten ,
dazu kommen dann noch Kosten für Versand, Nachname und Versicherung , am ende 
ist es dann der gleiche Preis wie im Geschäft .
im Geschäft wenn vorrätig ist, haste dein Neues  Notebook sofort und nicht 
erst dann, wenn du  schon fast wieder vergessen hast, das du ein Neues bestellt hattest.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*



amdintel schrieb:


> es gibt nun mal Sachen wie:
> die man halt lieber im Geschäft kaufen sollte !
> PC-Tastaturen,PC- Mäuse , PC Monitor, PCs und Notebooks ,
> nicht mit jeder Tastatur oder Maus kommt man klar und das kannst du auf einem Bestell Foto nun mal nicht einsehen ,
> ...


 gut, den vorwurf "beschiss" hast du glücklicherweise nicht mehr... aber wie bereits mehrfach gesagt: maus, keyboard usw, kannst du ja gern im laden vor ort testen und dann trotzdem später online bestellen, falls es RELEVANT billiger ist UND du es nicht dringend brauchst (das sollte ja auch logisch sein, oder?  ) 

UND man hat 14tage rückgabeRECHT bei versand. bei läden nicht. atelco zB macht das aber freiwillig. macht aber nicht jeder laden. wenn du also nach 2 tagen merkst, dass die tastatur des keyboards dir doch nicht so gefällt, wie du im laden dachtest, dann kann es sein, dass der laden sagt "nö, gekauft ist gekauft". bei onlineversand hast du aber ein RECHT auf rückgabe.





> und bei einem Garantie Fall gibt man das einfach und unkompliziert da ab,
> wo man es kauft hat !


 das geht bei versand genauso, du hast bei versand genau wie bei läden genau die gleichen probleme und risiken. auch läden senden - insbesondere bei teuren artikeln - das teil erst zum hrsteller. dann dauert es zB 4 wochen, bei nem onlineshop halt 4-einhalb wegen des zusätzlichen postweges von dir zum shop und vom shop zu dir. das ist der einzige unterschied. zudem hast du grad bei teuren produkten wie Nbooks und TFTs ohnehin meistens nen vor-ort-herstellerservice und kannst das ganze ohne den händler abwickeln, so dass es gar keine rolle spielt, ob du im laden oder poer versand gekauft hast. auch zB ein keyboard kann man oft nach absprache auch direkt selber um hersteller schicken, falls was dran ist. 

dafür sparst du online halt *evtl* ne ganze menge, zB mein acer-notebook für 800€ bei amazon gekauft hätte in läden bei mir in der nähe 900-1000€ gekostet: bei saturn für 800€ Nboks mit halb so schneller graka, bei atelco das gleche modell 900€, aber nicht auf lager, d.h. ich hätte es mir in die filiale bestellen müssen, was genau das gleiche ist wie eine onlinebestellung mit lieferadresse "atelcofiliale" (atelco is nämlich nix anderes als die filialen von hardwareversand.de). in GANZ köln gab es kein vergleichbares Nbook zu dem preis, ein ähnliches mind. 100€ teurer... bei amazon versandkostenfrei bestellt, einen tag später war es da. 

oder meine desktop"gamer"tastatur hab ich für 45€ inkl. versand bekommen, bei saturn hätte die 70€ gekostet, bei atelco 60€... das war natürlich auch ein artikel, den ich nicht unbedingt "sofort" brauchte. bei 45€ PLUS 8€ versand hätt ich die aber lieber bei atelco geholt.




> Ich hätte nicht die Lust und Zeit auf eine Bestellung, den ganzen Tag zu warten ,
> man muss schleiß auch arbeiten ,


 du musst ja nicht den ganzen tag warten, du kannst auch nem nachbarn bescheid geben oder das paket bei der post abholen. wenn das beides für dich nicht in frage kommt, dann ist das halt für DICH persönlich so, aber deswegen bauchst du nicht den onlinekauf schlechtzureden...




> die Discounter wie Altelco z.b., haben bis 20 Uhr geöffnet und wo man kauft ist im
> Prinzip egal , weil Notebooks fertig Geräte sind , mit unter lohnt auch das man die Preise vergleicht , Bestellung per Internet mehrere Wochen und Tage warten , dazu kommen dann noch Kosten für Versand, Nachname und Versicherung , am ende ist es dann der gleiche Preis wie im Geschäft .


 das muss man natürlich vorher vergleichen. ich hab nicht gesagt, dass man blind einfach kaufen soll. und kosten für "versicherung" hab ich nur ganz selten erlebt und wenn, dann im bereicht von promille bezogen auf den warenwert.

und "wochen", das sind absolute einzelfälle. wenn der artikel unerwartet nach bestellung nicht mehr auf lager ist und es auch keine lieferzusage gibt, dann kann man stornieren.




> im Geschäft wenn vorrätig ist, haste dein Neues Notebook sofort und nicht
> erst dann, wenn du schon fast wieder vergessen hast, das du ein Neues bestellt hattest.


 ich warte im zweifel lieber 5-10 tage auf mein wunschnotebook als dass ich bei atelco eines der 3 in der preisklasse vorrätigen NBook nehmen muss, das maximal ein kompromiss zu meinem wunsch ist... so war es nämlich bei mir schon öfter: in der gewünschten preis/leistungsklasse nur 3 Nbooks zu wahl, nur 2 boards, nur 2 festplatten... wenn nicht zuföllig das dabei ist, das ich vorher durch recherche in erwägung gezogen hatte, dann bestell ich das lieber online bei einem meiner 5-6 shops, die ich seit jahren kenne. 


fazit: wenn DU die artikel gern schnell haben willst und dafür auch bereit bist, eine deutlich kleinere auswahl zu haben und eventuell 10-30% mehr zu zahlen, dann kannst du das gerne tun und es ist auch o.k - ich sag nur, dass der onlinekauf genauso sicher und gut ist wie ladenkauf, wenn man einen der bekannten shops auswählt, und dass er dann vorteile bieten KANN. natürlich kann es personen geben, denen die ladenkaufvorteile lieber sind trotz eines idR sprübar höheren preises. das muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. aber dann bitte nicht so tun, als würde beim onlinevesand reihenweise lieferzeiten von 8 wochen auftauchen und geld verschwinden und berechtigte reklamationen abgeschmettert werden... ich tu ja auch nicht so, als würde man im laden nur beschissen und 50% mehr zahlen usw.


----------



## gdfan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook bis 600€ mit leistung*



Herbboy schrieb:


> [...]mit lieferadresse "atelcofiliale" (atelco is nämlich nix anderes als die filialen von hardwareversand.de)
> [...]


Echt? Gehört Atelco zu Hardware versand.de??
Hätte ich nie gedacht

mfg
gdfan


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2008)

*AW: Notebook für 750€ für Photoshop gesucht*

ja, bzw. umgekehrt. vergleich mal das design vom menü her usw. der websites, auch das produktangebot. und das impressum


----------

